
The First Exoplanet Detected Using the Special Theory of Relativity - elorant
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2016/04/-einsteins-planet-the-first-exoplanet-detected-using-the-special-theory-of-relativity-a-weekend-feat.html
======
dang
This looks cribbed from a 2013 press release:
[https://www.cfa.harvard.edu/news/2013-12](https://www.cfa.harvard.edu/news/2013-12).

